# Galerie: Teibun



## MarcellKueppers (10. März 2014)

_*Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen

Fange dann mal an und freue mich auf weitere Bilder.




 

 

 
*_​


----------



## psychoschnuff (10. März 2014)

Gratuliere,
das erste Photo ist auf der Facebookseite von Alutech! 
Sind aber auch schöne Bilder...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (29. März 2014)

Heute mal die Gegend erkundet was ich die nächsten 8 Wochen so machen kann hier im Süden.
War recht viel los auf den Isartrails. Nächste Woche mal Richtung Walchensee.



 
und das ganze mit ...


----------



## Hen_Ren (3. April 2014)




----------



## the.menace (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe heute mal meine neue Teibun rausgelassen... 

Ist bei mir eine Teibun v.2+ geworden. Ich habe der v.2 mal noch ein Dämpferupgrade auf den Monarch Plus gegönnt.


----------



## JoBu (2. Oktober 2014)

Teibun Pinion in XL


----------



## MarcellKueppers (2. Oktober 2014)

JoBu schrieb:
			
		

> Teibun Pinion in XL


Sehr nice.
Farbe kenn ich irgendwo her.
Und wie ist die Gabel?


----------



## JoBu (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi, danke!
Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, das Rad hat noch nicht soviele Einsatztage und ich bin noch geblendet von der Gesamtkombination 

Ich werde mir zeitnah eine Referenzstrecke suchen, sie hält gefühlt auch bei schnelleren Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen gut den Bodenkontakt, ist mir in der Grundeinstellung aber doch noch ein bißchen zu straff und ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie den Federweg bisher nur teilweise ausnutzt. Muss da wohl noch ein wenig mit Luftdruck und Einstellungen ausprobieren. Sie wirkt gut verarbeitet, steif, wiegt 2070g.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2014)

hallo, vlt könnt ihr mir helfen.

ich brauche für mein teibun einen neuen steuersatz. kenn mi da aber nix aus. hab im datenblatt gefunden das ein tapered, integrierter zs 44/zs56 ist?
das sagt mir leider gar nix. könnt ihr mir da einfach einen nennen den ich nehmen kann? vlt sogar einen "normalen" und einen mit -1 grad?

danke


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Oktober 2014)

@rzOne20 ZS steht für Zero Stack. 44 ist der Steuerohrdurchmesser in Millimeter oben und 56 unten und Tapered sollte klar sein. Beispielsweise ein Cane Creek Tapered ZS44 ZS56/40 würde passen. Den habe ich auch seit zwei Jahren in meiner Fanes. Inklusive der Lager sieht der nicht nur wie neu aus, er läuft auch noch so. Wirklich sehr haltbar weil gut gedichtet (trotzdem noch Fett rein).

CC hat auch einen schönen Headsetfinder der alle Maße genau erklärt, da sind sogar die Alutech Räder in der Datenbank:

https://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder

Anglesets bietet CC auch an.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn i letzte Woche des mit " ich muss jetzt auch downhill fahren " lassen hätte, könnt ich's sogar probieren ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (11. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Gerät.  
Hast dich verletzt?


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Oktober 2014)

hihi, ja hab blaue farbe unter der haut, ganze seite und rücken... 

bilder (decals heißt das wohl) vom dämpfer lass i mal oben bis i weis ob i ma den rahmen überhaupt behalte....

de neue mrp micro is nit oben, passt leider nicht? so a schaß! wisst ihr ein teil wie das mrp micro das passt ... also so eins https://www.google.com/search?q=mrp...VPvdDNLtarTTghA&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=925

mir gfallt des voll. leider schleift bei der obern führung die kette auf den ersten 3 gängen (quasi radseitig). kann aber kurbel nit mehr weiter nach aussen spacern, weil sonst kettenlinie voll nit passt.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Oktober 2014)

Das Schleifen an der oberen Führung hatte ich auch. Dremel hats behoben. 
Ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck das die ISCG Aufnahme an den Alutech Rädern nicht so recht zu 1x Kettenlinien und KeFüs passen will - im Grunde würd ichs am liebsten um 0,5-1mm abfräsen wollen...


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ok, überleg mit das auch ... Also es abzufräsen


----------



## slash-sash (11. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, nicht böse sein. Aber das hier...



rzOne20 schrieb:


> hihi, ja hab blaue farbe unter der haut, ganze seite und rücken...
> 
> bilder (decals heißt das wohl) vom dämpfer lass i mal oben bis i weis ob i ma den rahmen überhaupt behalte....
> 
> ...



... verstehe ich irgendwie nur zur Hälfte. Das dürfte auch kein Deutschlehrer sehen. 


Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2014)

ma ich blick trotzdem nicht durch???
wenn ich bei meinem teibun einen minus 1 grad steuersatz einbauen will, in kombination mit einer tapered gabel... welchen muss ich da nehmen, zb bei works components 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-10-c.asp

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2014)

@ sascha

ich hatte einen sturtz und kann jetzt aufgrund prellungen + grossflächig blauer flecken das neue fahrrad nicht testen.

desweiteren hatte ich mir eine mrp micro dazugekauft,neu. diese passt allerdings nicht ;-)

g.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt versteht man es


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Oktober 2014)

würde der hier passn?
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp

? danke


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Oktober 2014)

JoBu schrieb:


> Hi, danke!
> Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, das Rad hat noch nicht soviele Einsatztage und ich bin noch geblendet von der Gesamtkombination
> 
> Ich werde mir zeitnah eine Referenzstrecke suchen, sie hält gefühlt auch bei schnelleren Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen gut den Bodenkontakt, ist mir in der Grundeinstellung aber doch noch ein bißchen zu straff und ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie den Federweg bisher nur teilweise ausnutzt. Muss da wohl noch ein wenig mit Luftdruck und Einstellungen ausprobieren. Sie wirkt gut verarbeitet, steif, wiegt 2070g.
> ...



Hallo, ist zwar Galerie hier und deshalb sorry vorab; aber neugierig bin ich schon: Was wiegt denn Dein sehr schönes Bike mit alles und insgesamt? Mir geht es vor allem um die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen einer Pinion-Teibun und einer mit Kettenschaltung.

Und noch eine Frage: Hat jemand eine Lösung fürs Anbringen einer Trinkflasche gefunden?

Schon mal vielen Dank, Eifel-Litti


----------



## der-gute (19. Oktober 2014)

Dachte du willst n Tofane...?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja, hab ich auch bestellt, aber das Teil ist immer noch nicht fertig. Wird wohl irgendwann im November geliefert, wie es derzeit heißt. Aber für mich während eine komplette Saison ohne das Bike zu Ende geht (bestellt habe ich im April), werde ich immer offener für andere Ideen.

Nachdem es vor ein paar Wochen in einem Alutech-Thread einen (vielleicht etwas unvorsichtigen) Beitrag von Basti gegeben hat, in dem er die Pinion-Option für das Tofane in Aussicht stellte, habe ich ein bisschen Morgenluft gewittert, denn eine Pinion hätte ich eigentlich am liebsten am Bike. Erst recht jetzt, wo es die 12-Gang-Variante gibt. Jürgen hat mir dann jedoch mitgeteilt, dass vorerst nicht mit einer Pinion-Variante fürs Tofane zu rechnen sei. Auch da habe ich erneut mit dem Teibun geflirtet, das ich jedoch noch nie gefahren bin.

Und nun hat in den letzten Wochen die B+-Diskussion an Fahrt gewonnen. Damit wird für mich das Teibun, das es ja mit Pinion gibt, erneut zu einer Option. Voraussetzung wäre allerdings, dass ein künftiger B+-Standard ins Hinterrad passt (was ich aber skeptisch sehe).

Naja, entschieden ist rein gar nichts und nach wie vor will ich ja auch das Tofane.

Und nochmals sorry für Text in einer Galerie.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Oktober 2014)

B+ passt da sicher nicht rein. Bei mir is der TrailKing 2,4" auf einer 25 mm schmalen Felge schon am Limit ...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Oktober 2014)

Gut zu wissen, vielen Dank, bestätigt meine Vermutung.


----------



## JoBu (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

das gute Stück hat definitiv etwas Übergewicht
So wie das Rad da steht, also u.a. mit Pinion, MZ 350CR, LEV 150, Hope M4 mit Stahlflex, i9-Naben, DMR Vaults und auch noch mit Schläuchen wiegt es irgendwo zwischen sechzehneinhalb und knapp unter siebzehn Kilo. Den genauen Wert habe ich grad nicht mehr parat.
Der Rahmen alleine, in XL ohne Dämpfer hat lt. Hängewaage 6,51kg.

Alles nicht unbedingt Leichtbau, Spaß machts aber trotz der Kilos auch bergauf und ich möchte das Piniongetriebe nicht mehr hergeben.

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (19. Oktober 2014)

thanx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (4. November 2014)

eine frage: bei meinem teibun lockern sich die schrauben sitzstrebe zu wippe immer? also die großen schrauben mit der schwarzen gummischeibe? einfach schraubensicherung (blaue locktide hab ich hier) rein und gut, oder denkt ihr da brauch ich was kräftigeres?


----------



## slash-sash (4. November 2014)

Mittelfest müsste reichen. Aber warum probierst du es nicht einfach?


Sascha


----------



## rzOne20 (4. November 2014)

wir sagen immer: "probieren dan de hund"


----------



## rzOne20 (15. November 2014)

meins is au heuer no fertig worden, also so fertig wie ichs kommendes jahr (bis auf vorderreifen) fahren will


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Dezember 2014)

wenn sich sonst nix tut zeig ich meins einfach her ;-)
hat aber jetzt auch neongelbe spacer, also eine vollveränderung *gg*


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Mai 2015)

Hier tut sich ja gar nichts? Hat den niemand ein Teibun zum Herzeigen?

Meins hat jetzt so China-Carbonfelgen, eine X1 Kurbel mit Bionicons Ovalem Kettenblatt, und hinten Minion DHRII 2,3" weil Trailking 2,4 zu fett für Hinterbau. Griffe sind entgegen dem Bild schwarze Ergon und Sattelklemme ist auch entgegen dem Bild wieder eine Syntace. Ich nehme die 10 mm mehr Bauhöhe jetzt einfach mal in kauf.




Variostütze hab ich eine Reverb gegen eine (Kindshok ist das glaub ich) I9 oder so tauscht. Diese hat jetzt 150 mm Hub und eine Bedienung unter dem Sattel. Da brauch ich jetzt nur mehr das ganze Sattel/Stützenset tauschen. Geht in 10 Sekunden und wird dann je nach Tour ausgewählt.


Ahja: hab ich schon erwähnt das der Support bei Alutech weltklasse ist? Danke an Jürgen


----------



## terryx (9. Mai 2015)

Na dann zeige ich meins auch mal - jetzt, wo die erste "echte" Tour hier in der Eifel absolviert wurde. Rahmengröße XXL, aber die brauche ich auch. Allerdings muss ich mich noch an den langen Radstand gewöhnen.
Die hier im Forum berichteten Geräusche der Formula Gabel nehme ich auch wahr, allerdings empfinde ich es nicht als störend. Das Bike ist ein Wahnsinnsteil, der Unterschied zu meinem alten 301 MK8 ist deutlich spürbar. Na ja, ist vielleicht etwas unfair, da das LV noch mit dem DT Swiss und einer 150er Fox Talas ausgerüstet war....
Tja, und die Beratung von Alutech war wirklich gut.


----------



## mg! (22. Juli 2015)

Mein Teibun erlebt so langsam auch die ersten nennenswerten Ausfahrten


----------



## Makke (3. September 2015)

seit Anfang der Woche meins!!! 

Es wird noch ein paar Änderungen über sich ergehen lassen müssen, aber ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. September 2015)

sehr ruhig hier ...

So, Umbau ist fertig ... ab jetzt wird gefahren!!!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (13. Februar 2016)

Season starts now!

Teibun die Zweite


----------



## Makke (13. Februar 2016)

sieht gut aus ...  viel Spaß damit.
Nur den einen Zug von der Sattelstütze solltest Du noch optimieren ...


----------



## MarcellKueppers (13. Februar 2016)

schon erledigt ;-)


----------



## c4sper (15. Februar 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> sehr ruhig hier ...
> 
> So, Umbau ist fertig ... ab jetzt wird gefahren!!!


Die Felgen knallen ordentlich. Echt genial! Hätte ich die mal früher entdeckt.


----------



## schläferchriz (4. März 2016)

Hat mir seit letztem Jahr treue Dienste geleistet. Jetzt kommt noch ne andere Kurbel.
 Support von Jürgen kann ich ebenso loben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (6. Mai 2016)

Hier mal mein gigantischer Teibun 2.0 .


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2016)

die selben Reifen waren bei mir auch dabei ... sackschwer aber funktionieren top! 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (19. Mai 2016)

Genau dass habe ich auch gedacht. Die grippen dafür wirklich gut. Vielleicht ein bisschen viel Rollwiederstand auf den geraden, aber sie halten was aus auf der andere seite.


----------



## RobG301 (15. Juni 2016)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Season starts now!
> 
> Teibun die Zweite
> 
> ...



Ist das das Alutech-Design zweifarbig?


----------



## RobG301 (15. Juni 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hier tut sich ja gar nichts? Hat den niemand ein Teibun zum Herzeigen?
> 
> Meins hat jetzt so China-Carbonfelgen, eine X1 Kurbel mit Bionicons Ovalem Kettenblatt, und hinten Minion DHRII 2,3" weil Trailking 2,4 zu fett für Hinterbau. Griffe sind entgegen dem Bild schwarze Ergon und Sattelklemme ist auch entgegen dem Bild wieder eine Syntace. Ich nehme die 10 mm mehr Bauhöhe jetzt einfach mal in kauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 384639
> ...



Was wiegt denn so ein China-LRS so?

Bin noch wegen der Farbe meines Aufbau am überlegen oder ich hole mir direkt das Race, aber da gibts ja nur das eine Design!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (15. Juni 2016)

Bezüglich Farbe. 
Ja und nein. Es handelt sich um das Alutech-Design. Jedoch nicht mit zwei Farben, sondern Raw Rahmen und Design in Lasur rot. Anschließend gesamter Rahmen mit Klarlack überzogen.

Gruß 
Marcell


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Juni 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn so ein China-LRS so?
> 
> Bin noch wegen der Farbe meines Aufbau am überlegen oder ich hole mir direkt das Race, aber da gibts ja nur das eine Design!


 


rzOne20 schrieb:


> naben: bitex mtf20 und mtr142 speichen: cn424 nippel: american classic alu felge für VR: nextie 27,5" / 32 Loch / UD / Matte / hookless / LochØ 4,5 mm / AM Specific / Maulweite 34,82 mm / gewogen 466,93 Gramm felge fürHR: nextie 27,5" / 32 Loch / UD / Matte / hookless / LochØ 4,5 mm / DH Specific / Maulweite 29,68 mm / gewogen 476,54 Gramm vorderrad: 808g hinterrad: 914g gesamt: 1720g (oder 2 g mehr *gg*, is a billige waage. ins labor zah i den LRS sicher nicht mehr) Anhang anzeigen 359538 Anhang anzeigen 359540 Anhang anzeigen 359542 Anhang anzeigen 359544 Anhang anzeigen 359546 Anhang anzeigen 359548 Anhang anzeigen 359550 Anhang anzeigen 359552 Anhang anzeigen 359554 Anhang anzeigen 359557


 
1720 g


----------



## Makke (10. August 2016)

kleiner Umbau ... jetzt mit Marzocci Dämpfer:


----------



## Aninaj (30. September 2016)

Mal ne Fragen an die Teibun 2.0 Fahrer, wie breit darf denn der Reifen hinten maximal sein. Hat sich da gegenüber der Version 1.0 was getan?


----------



## ole73 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre einen 2.4" Maxxis hinten, der noch genügend Platz hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukutus (5. Mai 2017)

Hier passiert ja nichts. Deshalb stelle ich meins rein.


----------



## Cic25 (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Ich würde mich auch für ein Teibun 2.0 interessieren und wollte mal so Fragen was ihr für Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt? Einsatzgebiet, Stärken, Schwächen usw.

Wäre froh über ein Feedback


----------

